# need to know about PR queue, New Delhi



## kailashNewDelhiIndia (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, i have applied for PR in Aug 2004 and in Sep 2008 I got my review letter.. but I am yet to hear from CHC New Delhi. anybody plz tell that when I will be able to get my medical or interview letter and anybody who has got latest PR from New Delhi? In CIC's website the information is not up-to-date.


----------

